# Hooked on fly



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

Now that the number of clients has slowed down we are getting to flyfish for ourselves. Wanting to try to get new world record Pacific snook. Lot of open tippet sizes. Just need to hook into one and keep him on. Here are a couple of picture of fly fishing clients.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hola Maestro,
My wife and I have been thinking about taking a trip to Costa Rica. My son went there a few years ago on his honeymoon and caught his first sail on casting tackle. My son and his wife did the whole trip, sail fishing, trip to the rain forest, shopping, bicycle riding, etc. All I want to do is relax and maybe catch a fish on a fly rod. Tell me where I can get some good info, hermano. You can write to me in Spanish if you would like, I am an old Tejano (Texan) Basko and am fluent in Spanish.
Eliseo Mendiola


----------

